# Can't connect to wifi



## Schmerzmittel (Feb 3, 2018)

I've been trying to connect to WiFi from freshly installed freebsd.

I followed whole bunch of threads and an official doc, but none of them worked for me.


----------



## Snurg (Feb 3, 2018)

You need more...  I've uploaded some pain medication sample 
at the end are the most interesting examples.


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 3, 2018)

Snurg said:


> You need more...  I've uploaded some pain medication sample
> at the end are the most interesting examples.


That file (or a version of it) is also available on any FreeBSD installation as /usr/share/examples/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf.

To me Schmerzmittel's wpa_supplicant.conf file looks fine. It'd be more interesting to see `ifconfig` output and maybe see if  `ifconfig wlan0 scan` produces any output. Or if there are any error messages in `dmesg` for ral0.


----------



## Schmerzmittel (Feb 3, 2018)

Here's the outputs.


----------



## Schmerzmittel (Feb 5, 2018)

Nvm. I switched back to Windows with linux subsystem.


----------



## scottro (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks for having the courtesy to let us know.  Judging from the screenshot, it does seem that it would be possible to get it to work (no guarantee of course) so if you decided to try again, post again.


----------

